# Best System



## bazookadave (Aug 31, 2012)

<P><P>&nbsp;I am new hear and have a question that I know every taper has an opinion on. I have traveled and worked all over North America both as a taper and a field rep with 2 well known brands in the industry. Just so you know I am on the upper end of your survey and have been in the trade for as many years. In my travels I have seen many different systems . I am curious as two what would be the general consensus and opinion into the best taping system. Hear is the project. Commercial, Stand Up 9ft, Bulkheads, Core and TI work ,Bead every were and two top it off smooth ceilings and a level 5 finish and&nbsp; zero tolerance . Hear are some of the questions . </P></P>
<P><OL></P>
<P><LI>Hand vs Automatic or Apla-Tech or similar</LI></P>
<P><LI>Bead- No Coat ,Paper Faced or what ever</LI></P>
<P><LI>Steps 7,10 or 12 in boxes 2,3 in angle head</LI></OL></P>
<P><P>It doesn't matter I am just curious two see what the different taping systems from around the world are . Should prove to be interesting.</P></P>
<P><P>Thanks </P></P>
<P><P>Bazookadave</P></P>


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you bothered to read any threads ?


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

It dosen't really matter what system you use it's the individual. Sounds like an hourly job so no matter what system you use your paid to make it perfect.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mesh and ap for me!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Mesh and ap for me!!


get with the times Vanman, I just duct tape everything, coat it once, and I'm done. No need to even sand, since I traded in my trowel for a !2" knife to do everything:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> get with the times Vanman, I just duct tape everything, coat it once, and I'm done. No need to even sand, since I traded in my trowel for a !2" knife to do everything:whistling2:


lol..... When we stopped in at our supplier to pay our material bill today I looked at one of the Marshalltown 12" finishing trowel they had in there. Wasn't even in the drywall section... was in the stucco section. Looked like a nice piece though.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's often how I start my threads too...:whistling2:

"I have traveled and worked all over North America both as a taper and a field rep"

"have been in the trade for as many years"

"In my travels I have seen many different systems"

It sounds like you should be telling us what the different systems around the world are. :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Mesh and ap for me!!


we keep mesh quiet in these parts......... not even gonna mention the other tape cause things might get outta hand and another thread posted on it and me and Kiwi will have to log of for a week


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's often how I start my threads too...:whistling2:
> 
> "I have traveled and worked all over North America both as a taper and a field rep"
> 
> ...


ever see a Moose lay down a taper:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> lol..... When we stopped in at our supplier to pay our material bill today I looked at one of the Marshalltown 12" finishing trowel they had in there. Wasn't even in the drywall section... was in the stucco section. Looked like a nice piece though.


That's odd









If I go into something like a Lowes or a Home Depot, they keep the trowels near the mud and cement products. well the drywall knives are in the PAINT SECTION


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Same exact thing here!
If I buy a trowel at home depot or lowes, it says cement trowel on it! lol. By Marshalltown.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't even think I have seen a trowel at our lowes or home depot. Then again I don't go over to the masonry department.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Marshalltown knives are near the mud in Home Depot.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> The Marshalltown knives are near the mud in Home Depot.


Haven't checked Lowes out for that.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*best system*

I have tried many systems over decades, and honestly the vario tapeless system works great!! 2 coats, no tape all in a few hours..


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

BazookaDave, really with what experience you have described, it is really mute on what the rest of us have to offer...stated earlier look at previous posts there are enough on this forum to see where we all stand... you just need to dig a little and find out.. (and ambition)


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

talking about knifes, anyone see the Goldblatt knifes at Lowes they sell - 3 with a pan for 30.00. They are really nice, thinest handle you can buy, better than Ames knifes.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> talking about knifes, anyone see the Goldblatt knifes at Lowes they sell - 3 with a pan for 30.00. They are really nice, thinest handle you can buy, better than Ames knifes.


 http://www.bizrate.com/handtools/mintcraft/drywall/259-734571/317825-317788/buy


----------

